# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  "Zdarova"

## U-658

Can anyone help me translate this? My friend usually says it after I say "hi" (Privet). Thanks in advance.

----------


## DenisM

> Can anyone help me translate this? My friend usually says it after I say "hi" (Privet). Thanks in advance.

 Zdarova! => Здорово! (colloquial) => Здравствуй(-тe)!

----------


## U-658

Thanks for the quick reply, Denis. I'm just starting to learn russian and some of these things are still beyond me. My first assumption was that it was Ukrainie slang for something (seeing as my friend is from the Ukraine).  
Thanks again.

----------


## Dogboy182

I mean, if they usually say it after you say "hi", what do you think it would mean? F* off? Try to use some context clues nex time budday.

----------


## Pravit

> I mean, if they usually say it after you say "hi", what do you think it would mean? F* off? Try to use some context clues nex time budday.

  ::

----------


## DenisM

> I mean, if they usually say it after you say "hi", what do you think it would mean? F* off? Try to use some context clues nex time budday.

 Истину глаголешь   ::

----------


## Moryachka

> Try to use some context clues nex time budday.

 So глаголешь = говоришь?  Is that Ukrainian, or Russian slang?

----------


## translationsnmru

Глаголешь comes from Old (Church) Slavic, and is sometimes used in modern Russian facetiously or ironically. "Истину глаголешь" is a well-known jocular phrase, often followed by "сын мой"  :: .

----------


## JJ

> I mean, if they usually say it after you say "hi", what do you think it would mean? F* off? Try to use some context clues nex time budday.

----------


## Ядерное лицо

*U-658* 
Здорово is related to здоровье - health. One way of toasting in Russian is to say "За ваше здоровье!" = "to your health!" 
As an adjective, it can also mean "to a great extent": 
[from http://mega.km.ru/alphabyte/ under "здорово"]
>здорово разг. 
>  1. (хорошо, ловко) fine; вот это ~! that’s fine!; 
>  2. (сильно, очень): сегодня ~ холодно it’s awfully cold today; ему ~
>попало he got a terrific blast; мы ~ устали we’re awfully tired.     

> I mean, if they usually say it after you say "hi", what do you think it would mean? F* off? Try to use some context clues nex time budday.

 *Dogboy*, не надо это. Он новичок - будьте приятны.

----------


## JJ

здор*о*во -[здарова] - hi
зд*о*рово [здорава]- 1. (хорошо, ловко) .....2. (сильно, очень).....

----------


## net surfer

> здор*о*во -[здарова] - hi
> зд*о*рово [здорава]- 1. (хорошо, ловко) .....2. (сильно, очень).....

 What about "здор*о*во живёшь"?

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Истину глаголешь 
что это значит?

----------


## Moryachka

Истину глаголешь = you speak the truth; see *translations*' post   ::

----------


## U-658

> I mean, if they usually say it after you say "hi", what do you think it would mean? F* off? Try to use some context clues nex time budday.

 Dogboy, I came here looking for help (which I recieved) not for your smart ass remarks. And just for the record, I did look at the conext of the sentence/conversation. I was just curious as to the words EXACT meaning.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> *Dogboy*, не надо это. Он новичок - будьте приятны.

 Ну и тебе не надо плакать.   

> Dogboy, I came here looking for help (which I recieved) not for your smart ass remarks. And just for the record, I did look at the conext of the sentence/conversation. I was just curious as to the words EXACT meaning.

 в следующий раз, Look closer.

----------


## DDT

Never mind him. He's just one of our resident badboys........sort of keeps us on our toes!

----------


## Dogboy182

The dog is dead.

----------


## JJ

> What about "здор*о*во живёшь"?

 I've never heard this before. зд*о*рово живёшь means you are living fine and it sounds ok, здор*о*во живёшь means you are living healthy way - I agree it's possible but I never speak this way, i would say something like "ведёшь здоровый образ жизни" or "ведёшь здоровую жизнь".

----------


## JJ

to dead dogboy - Крутин от слова "круто"?   :: 
Your location is pretty nice too.  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> to dead dogboy - Крутин от слова "круто"?

 Yea! Exactly -).  
Я so крутой ! Я Крутин!

----------


## DDT

Woah! Doggie! you finally did it. Well I'm gonna miss the Dog. I hope you will be just as entertaining in your posts.

----------


## Dogboy182

The name of the game is still the same, just the face to the place has been replaced! Вояяяяяяяяя.  
Anyways, yea i'll still make fun of people and stuff.

----------


## Pravit

Who the fuck is Krutin? Dogboy182 was so much cooler. He had a pretty stupid name, but at least he kept in there swingin'. Now it's like he sold out. You sold out on us, man.

----------


## JB

I miss The Dog  ::  .

----------


## net surfer

Too late, he's already beyond the point of no return - he killed the dog.
:`(

----------


## Friendy

> I miss The Dog  .

 Me too.  ::   Krutin sounds like medicine. (Принимайте крутин и будете крутым   ::  )

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Is anyone here going to the Dog's funeral? Any funeral smaller than the pope's is out of the question!

----------


## Pravit

Guess who's back by popular request?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Oh, I was sleepy and posted a mistake here. Sorry, I corrected this post.

----------


## Victor

А еще братки (не помню в каком фильме) понтовали и на "Здорово" отвечали: Здоровее видали   ::

----------

